# SFQC, promotions and advice



## Dan101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Gents,

So this is my second posting, hopefully I've done the introduction correctly. I'm really just looking for some no shit advice...

So I'm currently a PSYOP guy at bragg, been so for about 3yrs and have been in about 8. Next year I get looked at for E7. 

To keep a long story short, something keeps bothering to go to SFAS, like it eats at me... But I don't know if I should because I don't want to make a decision that might screw up my career.

These are the facts, I like my current job, but don't find it fulfilling. I love SOF. My family lives SOF. I want to go to SFAS. But, will I be starting over as a newbie in the eyes of the SF world? Will I miss my opportunity to make E7 if I go to SFAS and get selected? If I got selected, and became promotable during the Q, and made it to group, would my team hold anything against me for being a new E7 in SF?? What if I don't get promoted, but make it to group, will I have to wait more time to get considered seriously for E7?

I know it's not all about rank, but I have worked very hard to get where I am now and I only want to improve, not go backwards...

Like I said, my gut tells me to go for it, but is it a smart decision? 

Thanks for any input!!


----------



## x SF med (Nov 19, 2014)

You worry too much.
If you never attempt, you never succeed.
Nut up and apply for SFAS if you think you have what it takes to be SF. The worst that can happen is you are a non-select and you learn something about yourself and those that got selected.

General Colin Powell has a great rule in his life... #8 I think.... and this is pretty close from off the top of my head..." You can't make somebody else's choices, you shouldn't let somebody else make yours."

Whatcha gonna do PL?


----------



## AWP (Nov 19, 2014)

To play devil's advocate, how would being an E-7 (Senior Whatever billet) play, assuming he's promoted while in the Q Course? Or would he have to defer a promtion? (Yes, I'm reaching. I'll shut up now)


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dan101 said:


> Gents,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want to go, and that is eating at you, go.



Dan101 said:


> These are the facts, I like my current job, but don't find it fulfilling. I love SOF. My family lives SOF. I want to go to SFAS. But, will I be starting over as a newbie in the eyes of the SF world?


Everyone starts fresh regardless of rank.



Dan101 said:


> Will I miss my opportunity to make E7 if I go to SFAS and get selected?


No, you can still be promoted while in the Q course.



Dan101 said:


> If I got selected, and became promotable during the Q, and made it to group, would my team hold anything against me for being a new E7 in SF??



Do you think this is High School? SF is made up of professionals. You earn rank, if you carry over the attitude that got you to be a SFC in 8 years you will do fine on an ODA. If you show up like Gods gift to the military you will get treated like the POS you are.



Dan101 said:


> What if I don't get promoted, but make it to group, will I have to wait more time to get considered seriously for E7?



You are a SSG right now, you know how promotions work. They are centralized, but if you have been squared away you will be fine.

]


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 19, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> To play devil's advocate, how would being an E-7 (Senior Whatever billet) play, assuming he's promoted while in the Q Course? Or would he have to defer a promtion? (Yes, I'm reaching. I'll shut up now)



He would be the senior on the Perstat and the junior in reality.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 19, 2014)

oh....  and what @TLDR20 said too...


----------



## digrar (Nov 20, 2014)

You guys do things different, a Sergeant marching into SASR or 2 Commando after selection and reo cycle goes in as a Trooper/Private and consider it a promotion.


----------



## Snaquebite (Nov 20, 2014)

So....you feel that going to SFAS and then POSSSIBLY SFQC and then POSSIBLY to an ODA is going backwards? FORGET IT...you don't want it bad enough.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 20, 2014)

Dan101 said:


> Gents,
> 
> So this is my second posting, hopefully I've done the introduction correctly. I'm really just looking for some no shit advice...
> 
> ...


E-7 at the 8 year mark?
Wow, that seems quick to me.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 20, 2014)

SOWT said:


> E-7 at the 8 year mark?
> Wow, that seems quick to me.



In SOF? That is pretty normal. 7 in 7 is common in SF.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Dan101 said:


> So I'm currently a PSYOP guy at bragg, been so for about 3yrs and have been in about 8. Next year I get looked at for E7.
> *If you make it you make it, if you don't you get a second look.  Don't worry about this, or being promoted in the Q Course.  We got an E-7 in the company as a new 18D.  He understood he was the junior guy on the team and promptly went (and graduated) from Ranger School because 75% of the team was Ranger qualified.  He earned our respect because of his competence, not his rank. *
> To keep a long story short, something keeps bothering to go to SFAS, like it eats at me... But I don't know if I should because I don't want to make a decision that might screw up my career.
> *Going to SFAS and failing will not screw up your career.  Sure, some commands are less supportive than others, but if your command can't see the benefit to SOF by at least letting you attempt and someday succeed, you may want to move into a new unit. *
> ...


----------



## Dan101 (Nov 20, 2014)

Snaquebite said:


> So....you feel that going to SFAS and then POSSSIBLY SFQC and then POSSIBLY to an ODA is going backwards? FORGET IT...you don't want it bad enough.



Well I never said I thought it was going backwards, I just wanted input to make sure I wasnt, but I understand what you mean and thanks for the push.


----------



## Dan101 (Nov 20, 2014)

And thanks all for the replies, that was a lot quicker than I thought it would be. I'm going to go for it. I would regret not trying.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 20, 2014)

Dan101 said:


> Well I never said I thought it was going backwards, I just wanted input to make sure I wasnt, but I understand what you mean and thanks for the push.



Dan...   8 years in, and a SSG(P) and you are looking for outside validation for a decision that will change your life.   And, by the way, you did specifically state that you did not want to go backwards if you were not going to get promoted when you thought you should...  An SF Group and ODA are a completely different world than CA/PsyOps...  it's SF vs. SOF.

Here is a little clue, be responsible for yourself, but always be there for your Team.  Sometimes a little personal deprivation in order to keep on mission is the right thing overall.  In SF you pick up a whole new family...  and you have no clue how close it is.

Oh... have you checked the profiles of some of the people who are responding to your thread?  You might just be a little surprised.


----------

